# Dirk Diggler's GTR34



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi there,

I have received 4 photos of Dirk Diggler's GTR34 from him.
Enjoy!


































Yours,
Shin


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*what are them tyres*

are they street legal...they look great..

Dean:smokin:


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Wow*

Looks very cool now!

:smokin:


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Waahay!*

You got a digi cam then! Like I said the other day I love the new look, you should post up pics of the car with the original wheels and other graphics as they look like two separate cars.

Luke


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Prefer the new graphics to the old ones Dirk.

Also, amazing air brushing of a building on your bonnet in the first pic...must have taken some work  Then you go and stick stickers all over it !  

Only jokin' 

Daz


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks awesome! I especially like the eyelids over the headlights .. make it look far more aggressive .. top stuff


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*CHEERS*

SHIN, THANKS FOR POSTING UP, I THOUGHT THAT THE CAR WAS FINALLY WORTH USING UP SOME SPACE FOR 

EYELIDS ARE FROM C WEST, THEY GO WITH MY C WEST BONNET THAT WAS ORDERED 6 MONTHS AGO AND WAS MADE 2.5 MONTHS AGO AND WILL BE HERE ON MONDAY WITH MY JUN R33 FROM JAPAN, WILL PUT UP PICTURES OF THE NEW BONNET WHEN PAINTED AND FITTED ONCE I GET BACK FROM JAPAN IN 3 WEEKS TIME, I HOPE IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT ( ITS FRP BTW ) 

THE TYRES ARE DUNLOP AND ARE SEMI SLICK ROAD LEGAL TYRES SITTING ON GARYS GT1 NISMO RIMS WHICH I BLAGGED FROM HIM UNTIL I HAVE MY NEW WHEELS!

WILL ALSO DO SOME UNDER BONNET PICS FOR THOSE WHO WANT TO SEE THE MARVELOUS WORK OF GT ART 

MY REAR KEVLAR DIFFUSER IS NOT SHOWN AS OFF THE CAR AT THE MOMENT AS HAVE NOT HAD TIME TO PUT IT BACK ON AFTER THE DYNO DAY AT G FORCE A FEW WEEKS AGO BUT THE LATEST ADDITION OF CARBON REAR LIGHT LENSES ARE SHOWN 

THE NEW GRAPHICS WERE SPECIALLY MADE FOR MY CAR AND ARE APPROVED FOR USE ON MY CAR BY HKS. 

KEEP THE FAITH:smokin:


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

It has to be done .. under bonnet shots please


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*HKS*

thats soooooo nice...

Whats it got under the hood...?:smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*WOW*






























Dribble


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

Stunning looking car dirk as usuall,what wheels u getting ??? 
looks totally different to before, assume garys being dabling with it too.


lee


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dig the new graphics!!

Bet those tyres are fun on wet roads


Engine shots would be great


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet ride. Luv that low stance - very tough looking.

Cya O!


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

*Very nice and loud*

How could you miss that,still nice though.


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

*Dirk*

My compliments to you,

this car rocks


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Looks tough andy very tough*

mate. Proper brute and pit bull stance.

Has come a long way since we met up at that BP garage up at Farthing corner all them Yions ago.
Carbon rear lenses are a nice touch and those tyres are bad boy. 
easy in the wet tiger!! 

I think there is plenty under the hood from what I hear...starting with 2530s plus many more. 

Looks real diff on the GT1s as well. You going for 19s then?

Nick


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Nice*

Yum,Yum

H


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Looks brilliant!

-Elliot


----------



## cipher (Oct 14, 2002)

*I bow to thee O' master*

that car, no sorry, car is such a bad word, that personification of pure brilliance is possibly the most fantastic thing that i have ever seen.

Well done


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*CHEERS EVERYONE*

CAR IS FINALLY GETTING TO BE HOW I WANT IT AFTER ALL THIS TIME OF CONTINOUS DEVELOPMENT AND IMPROVEMENT, JUST A LITTLE MORE POWER I THINK AND I WILL BE DONE, JUST A TAD FURTHER TO GO WITH THIS CAR 

MINGESTER73 ; YES, I HAVE DONE ABOUT 18000 MILES ON THE CURRENT ENGINE SETUP SINCE GARY DID IT EARLIER THIS YEAR, IT DONE SO MANY TIME TRIALS AND BEN GIVEN SO MUCH ABUSE, ITS STOOD THE POUNDING VERY WELL AND STILL KEEPS COMING BACK FOR MORE, NOT HAVING 19's, TOO BIG AND HEAVY, STICKING WITH 18'S, NEVER BEEN A REAL FLASH WHEEL LOVER BUT THE DIFFERENCE ADDED MADE BY GARYS GT1'S WHICH ARE ON A BORROW TO ME HAS MADE ME REALISE WHAT NEEDED TO BE DONE TO FINISH THE EXTERIOR. YOU WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE THE NEW SET THATS GOING ON, VERY INTERESTING!  

FEEL RAPED BY THE LOW PRICE I SOLD THE STANDARD R34 RIMS FOR, BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I HAD A FULL BLOWN RE-BORE LIKE THAT, WELL DONE DEVIL DAVE 

THERE IS AN OLD SAYING WHICH IS FITTING TO THE WHOLE WHEEL SALE SAGA - ' A FRIEND IN NEED, IS A PEST!'


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*19's*

yep can vouch for 'em being big and heavy. Slowed me down sooooo much this year  . But still beat ya though   . 

Gald to see you've gone for the same tyres 'Rocket Ronnie' used at Ten of the Best :smokin: .

Airbrushing looks groovy.

glen


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

err, sorry to disagree with everyone, but that is absolutley horrible, you have ruined a perfectly good car. The graphics are far to "Fast and the spurious" and that rear wing looks like it should be on a Corsa at the local drive thru Macdonalds.

Cord


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Each to there own*

I suppose.

Luke


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

absolutely horrible, ruined perfect car.........but you'd still die to get your hands on it right???    

Beaut car Dirk...stunning


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

*Lot of work gone into that...*

Looks good Dirk!!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Looks even better everytime i see it mate. 



> The graphics are far to "Fast and the spurious" and that rear wing looks like it should be on a Corsa at the local drive thru Macdonalds.


Nasty comments should be kept to yourself if you dont like it dont comment and the wing suits it quite alot actually. 


Mr T


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Everyone's intitiled to an*

opinion surely.

If you have to keep your mouth shut for fear of upsetting an individual, or the the masses, then it wouldn't be an open forum would it. 

Personally I didn't like the stickers but the paint job looks like something from my Disco Days era  so everytime I see it, it makes me smile and thats what its all about  .

NISMO's look well and all.

glen


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Cheers*

Everyone

As Glen said, everyone is entitled to say what they think, unfortunately there is no substitute for good taste, guess I should have bought an Impreza instead 

As everyone knows I like stickers, tbh I never really liked to have them on the car in the past but they are there to advertise and they work blindingly well however I think this set over all the previous ones are the best and I really like them. One thing also to remember is about being individual and I think everyone will agree my car looks nothing like any other out there.

You wouldnt believe just how many parts we sell now because of the car and the attention it draws and its acheivements which you cannot argue with cos its the HKS parts on it that make it perform as it does which is why they are on there, as well as my personal taste for how I want the car to look - like no-one elses


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*dirks*

I bet the sheppey pikeys love all those stickers don't they?
So you an allhallows lifeguard then...
david hasslehof eat your heart out. I can just see you launching your self off the jetty just like at the pod.
Do the burns help keep you afloat???

I am venturing Kent side this weekend if you and luke n that are about. 

NLW


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*NLW*

Nah sorry, I am off to Hong Kong on Thursday so wont be around


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Dirk, doesnt look bad at all, but I still think it looked MUCH better here.... http://www.geocities.com/robvenn/DSCF0008.JPG

As taken by myself at bonzai.

Rob

P.S. How do you attach an image and make it load itself rather than having to click the link?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Put the link in the 'IMG' box rather than the 'http://' box.


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

the car looks stunning  better than it did with the old graphics not to sure on the rear wing being that high but that just me.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Cheers*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *Everyone
> 
> As Glen said, everyone is entitled to say what they think, guess I should have bought an Impreza instead
> 
> *


Ha ha ha, so you aren't a lost soul after all then!!!!!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

I personally prefer the 'look' without stickers but everyone has their own tastes. I think the rear spoiler doesn't look that hot with it being on stilts from the original post mounts.... I know a lot of the US boys move the mounts to the centre of the spoiler when they raise them and that does actually look rather mean...

Glad your enjoying the car !


T.


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

Personally I think it looks PHAT!!!! 
It really suits the car.


YODI


----------



## rollazn (Nov 17, 2002)

WOW I Love your r34, I can feel the graphics good job I wish i was you


----------

